# Geek Squad



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

I want to work for the geek squad at a best buy.
Anyone know how to get in? Tips? suggestions?


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

i suggest you read this link first. http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/396958-geek-squad-incompetent.html


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

I worked for Geek Squad for a number of years during college. 

Words of wisdom:
It takes a lot of flak from the gearheads here, but if you're good at IT-related stuff, it's an absolutely spectacular environment to learn how to fix virtually any PC problem. It's just the sheer volume and variety of computers you work on that really cinches it as a great place to build your skills. Contrarily, if you are disinterested and just looking for a place that pays well, which is the case with about 70% of agents, you will come to represent everything everyone hates about GS. You also can't be afraid to offer someone a $300 service, especially when you know you could do it privately for $60. I always cringed at our pricing, but it is what it is.
If you don't have passion for IT, good manners, and fairly thick skin, ditch the idea while you still can because you will hate it and customers will hate you. Otherwise, it will be a very rewarding experience and your knowledge of IT will impress the hell out of companies you interview for in the future. (I just interviewed for a help desk job and was offered the Network Admin spot. I impressed the hell out of them and I attribute it to my time spent at GS.)

THAT SAID:
You should start by applying at an in-store kiosk instead of the website. During my time there I heard HR say a few times that internet applications are occasionally lost, which would be bad for you. See if you can find the store manager or HR controller while you're in the store. (Don't be afraid to ask a GS agent to speak with the manager or HR person, they won't care.) Just tell them you've applied to work for the store precinct and if there's a spot open you'd love to come in and speak with them. Leave an impression and be charismatic; that is a good half of the job you're applying for.

During the interview:
You should know how to respond to scenario questions, like "What would you do if a machine wasn't booting?" And you need specifics; what diagnostic tool you would use and perhaps an anecdotal story to back up your knowledge. Do what you can to demonstrate intuition.

When they ask what you do in your free time, play the role. Say you read Slashdot and post on tech support forums. Do NOT say you just like to play around on your computer; that's the answer we heard from everyone whose knowledge was rudimentary at best. (That didn't stop the stupid store manager from hiring them though )

Ask what software utilities they use, and ask questions about them. Ask if they use a preinstallation environment. (They do; it's called MRI PE.) Engage your interviewer. If you need to develop familiarity before the interview, here's a quick list of GS-approved utilities:
Hard Drive diagnostic: WD Data Lifeguard, Hitachi DFT, Seagate Seatools
Spyware: HJT, Spybot, Spysweeper, Ad-Aware
Antivirus: McAfee Command-Line, F-Prot, Trend Micro Command-Line, Ewido
Memory: Memtest86
Other: PC-CHECK (tests all hardware)

Develop a familiarity with those, so when the interviewer asks if you're familiar with them you can say "damn straight"

Hope that helps!


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

RedHelix, thank you for your fine words of wisdom and encouragement. I couldnt have asked for a better reply. Thank you.


----------



## elektrik.star (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't know where you guys are at but our local geeksquad is a bunch of baffoons. 

They have NO clue what they're talking about half the time and I know seperate people who's computers were crashed entirely because of them.

So I guess there's an upside and downside. But I would say if you really know what you're doing, go for it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

RedHelix said:


> You also can't be afraid to offer someone a $300 service, especially when you know you could do it privately for $60. I always cringed at our pricing, but it is what it is.


That would be the problem with tech support today. As long as people are willing to do the work for nothing or next to nothing, the industry will not attract experienced, talented individuals.


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)

Like every company the Geek Squad has the good and the bad. It's a retail, upselling environment and a lot of those geek squad agents behind the counter are comp sci majors at local colleges and are actually brilliant. The philosophy behind geek squad is to make budget...period. They don't let those employees shine very often and they are over-worked and underpaid in my opinion. I have some brilliant friends that work for the Geek Squad though and they could indeed fix your PC if Best Buy would let them


----------



## c1sg (Sep 6, 2008)

I currently work for the GeekSquad part-time (and have been for the last 2 years). I wholeheartedly agree with RedHelix's assessment.

They can't hire you until you fulfill 2 conditions:
1) You have to pass the online test, and
2) You have to pass the urinalysis.

It's a great way to get experience when entering the field - and those who are motivated usually move on to a better paying job (with more regular hours) in a year or two.

We've got college students and high school dropouts working in our Precinct - so it's a well rounded experience. FWIW - I'm a Microsoft MVP and I learn a lot there on a daily basis.

PS - the tools have changed since RedHelix's day - but they'll still be familiar to them (GeekSquad Central likes to modify their existing tools rather than create new ones). Currently they have F.A.C.E. - which will automatically do a hardware diagnostic (HD, memory, mobo, and chkdsk), remove malware (7 or 8 scanners), and will perform some other maintenance actions. They also have "Jonny Utah" - a remote diagnostic and repair utility that they hook the computer up to and someone in India fixes it (and tells you when it's done).


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

RedHelix said:


> THAT SAID:
> You should start by applying at an in-store kiosk instead of the website. During my time there I heard HR say a few times that internet applications are occasionally lost, which would be bad for you. See if you can find the store manager or HR controller while you're in the store. (Don't be afraid to ask a GS agent to speak with the manager or HR person, they won't care.) Just tell them you've applied to work for the store precinct and if there's a spot open you'd love to come in and speak with them. Leave an impression and be charismatic; that is a good half of the job you're applying for.
> 
> During the interview:
> ...


dude, that's pretty good info for ANY interview.......


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

RedHelix said:


> You should start by applying at an in-store kiosk instead of the website. During my time there I heard HR say a few times that internet applications are occasionally lost, which would be bad for you.


The manager at Staples told me that very few of the applications actually make it to the store. He said the online process gives lots of questions designed to weed out the people they don't want working there. Basically, if you got past that according to him you're pretty well off in their eyes anyway, since apparently the psychological test they give you online is very picky about who is chooses. I imagine Best Buy is similar.


----------

